# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نمره ی انظباط در مقطع پیش دانشگهای مهم است؟

## MeH RaN

سلام آِیا نمره ی انظباط در مقطع پیش دانشگهای مهم است؟

----------


## strider

نمره انضباط فقط در مقطع دبستان و پیش دبستانی مهمه!

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

نه مهمه
معاون ما گفتش که سال قبل یکی از دانش آموزا معدش 19.25 بوده (درست یادم نیست ولی توی همین حدودا)
واسه معلمی اومدن تحقیق از مدرسه
این انضباطش کار دستش داده و قبولش نکردن

----------


## strider

> نه مهمه
> معاون ما گفتش که سال قبل یکی از دانش آموزا معدش 19.25 بوده (درست یادم نیست ولی توی همین حدودا)
> واسه معلمی اومدن تحقیق از مدرسه
> این انضباطش کار دستش داده و قبولش نکردن


شاید این حرفو زده که بترسید و انضباط رو جدی بگیرید.  :Y (724):

----------


## moeinreza

انظباط جهت ورود به دانشگاه مهمه

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

> شاید این حرفو زده که بترسید و انضباط رو جدی بگیرید.


دیگه ابتدایی هارو هم با این شیوه گول نمیزنن چه برسه به ما

----------


## Alfredo

نه بابا ..کجا مهمه..من انظباطم 12 بود.واسه دانشگاه اصلا مهم نیست.دانشگاه مثل دبیرستان نیست که

----------


## Shayanak

بعظیا باید غبلش یک ظره عملا شونو طغویط کنن :Y (449):

----------


## Alfredo

> بعظیا باید غبلش یک ظره عملا شونو طغویط کنن


باشه تو دبیر املا..من چون به صفحه کلید نگاه نمی کنم و تایپ می کنم زیاد به املام دقت نمی کنم..مرسی که اینقدر بیکاری که به این چیزا دقت می کنی..بالاخره جامعه به آدم هایی مثل تو هم نیاز داره عزیز  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saeid sharifzade

ببین بستگی داره . اگه رتبت خوبه و برا پزشکی یا مهندسی دانشگاهای خوب قبول میشی اصلا انضباط هیچ تاثیری نداره چون به هرحال شغلت جوره و خودت کار خودتو جور میکنی ولی اگه خیلی خوب نمیشی و تو شغل میخوای تو یه سازمانی به عنوان کارمند مشغول به کار بشی حدود 20 درضد ادارات براشون نمرات انظباط مهمه تو استخدام کارمند . و جاهایی هم مثل دانشگاه امام صادق یا ادارات ذی ربط سپاه و بسیج و ارتش صد در صد مهمترین ملاک برای استخدام نمرات انضباط هست .

----------

